# My Ice Shanty Creation (pics)



## Frantz

If you decide to sell the plans on how to build this, let me know, I would be interested in a project like this.


----------



## MichiganMike5

Wow! Looks great! Does it have a floor? How do ya think it would pull in the slushy snow we've seen this year? I'm also eager to see the inside pics, curious where ya have all the built in storage and how you keep stuff secured when folded up.
Very obvious that you put a lot of time into thinkin that thing out and the construction looks like it will hold up for many seasons on the Ice. Welll Done Hunt!


----------



## POLARBEAR

looks like a hobbit door!  nice design hunt. i am impressed.


----------



## bolodunn

HEY HUNT! 
LETS GO INTO BUISNESS!!! YOU DESIGN THEM I'LL BUILD & SHIP 'EM! 
P.S. NICE SHANTY! I TOO WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW YOU DID THE BOTTOM


----------



## William H Bonney

Probably the best "do it yourselfer" , I've seen. Are you able to be very "mobile" with that rig? I looked at all the reasons you listed for not buying a portable, I think if you looked at an Otter, you'd be surprised. The only downfall to the "flip overs" is the open floor.


----------



## BaitRunner

Hunt Nut,

Very nice indeed! I need one by next Saturday, UPS air freight by Chopper to New Baltimore.   

No seriously though, if you decide on making them, I'll place my order tonight!! Don't care what it costs.

Bait Runner


----------



## dukslayer

WOW that looks great! I want one too!


----------



## Rat-Man

Looks like a great rig for the big lakes, but not for the ones that I do a lot of fishing on. I move a lot if the fish don' bite. I travel to the fish and have moved as many as 30 times before I found the fish. I use a one man fish trap that I've used sence they first came out and only take what gear is needed , nothing extra.But I can sure see where this would work out on the Saginaw bay after them there walleyes and perch. If you are going to sell them plans I know some people that would like to get them.


----------



## Kevin

Great looking shanty man!



Hobbit door LOL!


----------



## rkowal1250

SWEET !! Put me down for one,,, who do I make the check out to??


----------



## Ken Browning

...That thing gotta a hemmi in it?

SWEET!!!!


----------



## Huntnut

LOL,

Thankyou guys for all the compliments. Im still trying to customizing this thing out and make it better....I cant wait to build the next one!

After a little nudging, Im building a few of these things for some of the guys on this site. If you guys are interested in one, please contact me about building one for you.

I didnt intend on building these things for sale, but if I do, some of the proceeds will go to this site.

Ill be out tommorrow, and Ill take some pics of the inside....it doesnt have a floor, but I personally dont want a floor. Sometimes I want a big center hole for spearing, and other times I want small holes spread out as far as possible.

I really wouldnt consider this a 1 person shanty, I can load and unload it, and set it up alone....but its a breeze with 2 people. So far Ive only field tested it twice, but it worked great, better than Id hoped.

The guys that are interested in how I built this thing, please pm me and Ill explain the design, where I got the materials, and how to build it. 

p.s. Baitrunner your box is full!

Thanx again guys!

Hunt


----------



## lawnboy

*Im sure this is more of what you guys are looking for but with a lot more detail. Im sure that with a little help from Huntnut a lot of the details could be fill in real fast. If your up to it Huntnut just give me a pm or e-mail. I could even give you guys a material list with order numbers from home depo.*


----------



## bolodunn

do you have a burgundy or rust color one? i could swear that i saw the same one you have pics of only different color today on lsc.


----------



## gamalot

Huntnut, Great creation but I think you should change your handle to Icenut!
I saw a similar creation last year where the guy bought two of the largest shappel ice sleds, hooked them together, open end to open end for dragging and set them appart like yours with aluminum poles. He had a guy who makes boat covers sew him a canvas/vinyl cover that goes right over the frame with zippered door and windows. It looked very nice but I only saw it once and he was still working to streamline the set up and break down and had a ways to go to get it dialed in just right as far as seating and storage. I keep looking for him but have not found him again.
He too was on the right path and had some great ideas and I find this type of inginuity a complete blast in the forum.
Thank you a bunch for sharing this with us. He had nick named his, "The CONDO".


----------



## unregistered55

Howdy all...I fished with Huntnut and took a pic of the inside of his "Ice Cabin...this thing is SWEET! Here is the Pic:


----------



## bolodunn

huntnut, pat. your image! you can make much loot!!! there are alot of those out!!!


----------



## Matt Schalk

Nice shanty Huntnut. I'm going to "try" and weigh the shanty my dad and I built back in the early '70's this weekend. It's basically an "accordian" style shanty (anyone remember Alumatents and Senco Super Shacks??). "Schalk's Shanty" originally had downhill skis mounted with cast iron pedestals to the bottom for pulling. The skis broke in the early 90's from too much machine-pulling with my Kawasaki KLF300 4wd ATV which I no longer have. Now the shanty has De-Staco clamps and mounts on to the top of my Shappel Jet-Sled. I don't take it much anymore due to the size (it's 4 foot wide and won't fit inside my S-10 Blazer) and most often use my Frabill Ultralite - which now mounts on top of my Shappel Jet-Sled for easier pulling with more gear too.

This pic was taken in my parents' garage YEARS ago - check out the Swish rods and old Coleman heater.


----------



## mcanes1

Hey Hunt,
Did you have that out in Lexington, Friday the 13th?


----------



## Huntnut

Yes I did!

Were u out there mcanes1??

Hunt


----------



## mcanes1

Yeah, I was in my clam voyager right next to you. 
Did you catch those perch that day? We were in closer by the launch to start offf with. Saw nothing but bait fish.
To bad we didn't have any M/S on our shanties, I would have come over and said hi. Guess I need to talk to Jpollman about a banner.
During slow times, I'll look at other set ups. Yours caught my eye for sure. It looked like it was store bought, I was looking for the brand name on it. And it was interesting, because it looked more like a permanent shanty. But I knew it wasn't. And also, cause of the material you were using. I've never seen that color of canvas (or whatever material it was).
Good job on it.

To the guys that are looking to buy one. It's looks even better in person.


----------



## Huntnut

Thanx Mcanes1,

I need to stencil M-S sportsman on it lol.

No, we never got a bite at lex that morning, we pulled lines and headed down to st clair in an effort to remove the skunk from the shanty. That day at lex was the first time it ever saw ice.

I agree, those pics just dont do the "cabin" justice LOL. Thank you for the compliments on my creation.

Wish I could have met you to say hello out there...if you see me again out there stop in for a cup of coffee!!

Hunt


----------



## mcanes1

Hunt

Sure will!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice shanty Hunt Thinking of building one myself. Had one a couple years back I got from guy in Bay City who was making them for about $25. It had the poly tarp on it, and didn't last many seasons. Would like to make another. Where did you find the canvas? And how much was canvas cost? I think thats the key to it.......Looks beautiful


----------



## stinger63

Well I didnt read all the post on this thread about your shanty But thats awesome.Get a patent for your invention Im sure you can sell a million of those easily not just here in Michigan but nation wide.

Put in my order I`ll take one.


----------



## gunsnrods

I can no longer see the images on page 1 of 3. Are they still available? i am thinking of making my own shanty and looking for plans photos etc. thank you


----------



## Teddy372

I can't see page 1 photos either

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mholland

Thread is almost 10 yr old. Prob purged out of host long ago.


----------



## vans

Am I the only one that cant open pics?, Ive tried three different computers


----------



## Burksee

vans said:


> Am I the only one that cant open pics?, Ive tried three different computers


I can see them just fine! 































Psych! :evilsmile :lol: :lol: :lol:

As mentioned this thread is quite old and the poster/system may have deleted or purged the file. :sad:


----------



## wild bill

yes the thread is very old and al has since moved to alaska and doesnt get on here much. i can say the shanty was nice to fish out of as long as you didnt have to drag it very far. was a little on the heavy side.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anish

I cant see them either


----------



## scooter_trasher

gunsnrods said:


> I can no longer see the images on page 1 of 3. Are they still available? i am thinking of making my own shanty and looking for plans photos etc. thank you


probably better off looking on google, or bing.


----------



## beachrat

cant see the pics


----------



## Firefighter

Found the pic!











She's held up well. 

Very portable also.


----------



## hoffie1

:lol:


----------

